# Lorex L15LD400 Series HELP!!



## BV-23 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a Lorex L15LD400 series security system, The issue Im having with the unit is, when I plug the power in the unit I get a continuous beeping with no pic. I have the power brick directly into the wall and with a green light showing on the brick. The LCD button on the screen lights up green and the power light as well lights up green, the HDD light lights up the normal yellowish color and you can feel the HDD (spinning) working. If anyone has answers or suggestions, please HELP! Thanks!


----------

